# Kosmos Brisket Injection



## vision (Dec 2, 2011)

How do you use this stuff? I'm mixing it with water, 3/4 cup to 2 cups and it seems very strong. Is that ratio too strong for backyard bbq?

Also, does it have meat tenderizer in it?

Any recommendations? I was planning to inject and let it sit overnight, then do a high heat smoke tomorrow.


----------



## eman (Dec 2, 2011)

you have the mixture right according to there instructions but it's enough for 2 briskets.

 What i don't get is there is really no seasoning in this stuff. Msg, soy protien ,yeast? and a bunch of chemicals that i have no clue what they are.

INGREDIENTS: Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Sodium Phosphate, Monosodium
Glutamate, Autolyzed Yeast, Disodium Inosinate & Disodium Guanylate, Xanthan
Gum, Contains: Soy

I bet accent and beef broth would give you the same taste ?

 When i inject a brisket, i just use low sodium beef broth and season the surface w/ salt / pepper/

onion powder and garlic powder


----------



## frosty (Dec 2, 2011)

The commercial products, don't agree with the home boss's tastes.  I think the Eman has a great idea, and might have to use it next time I inject a briskie.


----------



## vision (Dec 2, 2011)

eman said:


> you have the mixture right according to there instructions but it's enough for 2 briskets.


No, the package is for two briskets- two, 3/4 cups of injection for a liquid.

I agree, it's strange but so many people talk about this stuff, some said it tasted so good they would drink it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 It's really salty, intense and somewhat strange. It may do wonders on meat.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 2, 2011)

>>>>>>so many people talk about this stuff, some said it tasted so good they would drink it

  Would be kind enough to give the url where these people say this??

  Craig

Edit!!  I googled it and found no complaints..that alone is amazing..  I may have it try it since I just got my new injector...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2011)

The thing about injection fluid is it is considerably diluted & mellowed out while cooking. If it isn't strong to begin with it won't impart very much flavor in the final dish. If Craig couldn't find anything negative to say about it, I would use it & let us know how you like it.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 2, 2011)

I inject brisket all the time.  I use low sodium beef broth, 1 cup + 1-2 tbs of my rub.  If you inject you must follow the 140F in 4 hr rule.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 2, 2011)

I've never really tried store bought injection, wouldnt mind hearing the results though


----------



## vision (Dec 4, 2011)

The brisket ended up being injected with 3/4c Kosmos to 2 cups water. The mix was salty, strong, and slightly strange tasting beforehand.

The brisket turned out to be the best I've made so far as it was moist and tender. However, bizarrely, the flavor was a little mild. Looking back I should have injected with the slightly toxic (joking) Kosmos/beef broth mixture I started with before deciding to tone it down with water.

Lesson learned: inject with stuff that would almost make you gag.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 4, 2011)

great looking brisket my friend, made my mouth water


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2011)

eman said:


> you have the mixture right according to there instructions but it's enough for 2 briskets.
> 
> What i don't get is there is really no seasoning in this stuff. Msg, soy protien ,yeast? and a bunch of chemicals that i have no clue what they are.
> 
> ...


*This is Powdered SOY SAUCE and not the Good Naturally Brewed stuff from Kikkoman.*

*This has a tenderizing effect and helps with moisture absorbtion.*

*This is a veg based flavor enhancer similar to MSG...Gives that UMAMI sensation like Shiitake Mushrooms*
 

*This is a thickener to keep everything in suspension.*

If you would prefer your own mix try...1cup Low Sodium Beef Broth, 1/2cup Low Sodium Real Soy Sauce (Kikkoman), 1-2tsp Powdered Dry Shiitake Mushrooms (use a coffee grinder), 1/2tsp Adolfs Meat Tenderizer, salt free and 1/2tsp MSG (Accent)...Once you get everything together future Injections will be Cheaper to produce...BTW...Good Call, Bob...JJ


----------



## vision (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, but I'll be using Kosmos again.


----------



## roller (Dec 5, 2011)

Moist and juicy...Hmmmmmmmmm thats the way mine turn out all the time and I do not inject them with anything....NEVER !


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 5, 2011)

OK i don't inject when I cook at home but when I compete I do use an injection .  I prefer Butcher...I don't know how to explain it except i do better at comps when i inject my briskets.  I agree that it is probably not needed i myself can't tell too much of a difference but it does help you when you are cooking at higher temps keep the moister in the meat.  I have been told it gives beef an old time beef flavor but again my taste buds are not good enough.  I don't understand I just know if I inject my number gets called when we don't inject we don't get called.


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 5, 2011)

Well I always inject my briskets with 2tbs of my rub to 1 cup beef broth.  If cooked well it will be moist without it but I can and my friends can tell a difference in the beef flavour.  I think it is more of a fortifying thing and if you do the drippings make a nice finish sauce without having to do anything to them other than defat.  Just my 2 Cents.  What I use:


----------



## vision (Dec 5, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> I prefer Butcher...




I'm waiting on some. Are you using it with water? What's it taste like when mixed?


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 6, 2011)

I mix it with the low sodium beef broth the instructions say to use their bee consummate I have never just tasted it.


----------

